# Book Cliffs Area



## jnessy07 (Sep 15, 2014)

After 14 years of trying to draw for the Book Cliff area for muzzleloader...I finally drew!!

However, I have never been out there and was hoping for some direction on where some good hunting spots would be. I would like to start going scouting in the next couple of weeks.

Any help would be great!!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

It will be hot and dry. Get high, find water.


-DallanC


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Deer, elk, yeti?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When you first get there for the muzzy deer hunt you will see bucks all over before the hunt. 

After the first day they will be in the thick stuff. If it snows before the hunt they will be in the migration mode and off of the top. They will do the same thing if there is a cold rain 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Critter said:


> When you first get there for the muzzy deer hunt you will see bucks all over before the hunt.
> 
> After the first day they will be in the thick stuff. If it snows before the hunt they will be in the migration mode and off of the top. They will do the same thing if there is a cold rain
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


+1


----------

